# Gym Bag ?



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

anyone got any tips for which bag to go for, cant see that many around

i need a bigger bag than my backpack for all my gear for my muay thai

saw a bad boy one on deep blue for Â£35 which looks a decent enough size, the twins one ive seen looks far too big for me

i see hayabusa do one, but its Â£50 !


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

The twins one aint so big when you load it with shin guards, gloves and kick pads. If youve got the extra room, its not a problem. Ive gone with a reebok large gym bag, done good by me.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

The hayabusa one is a good bag, correction on the price its Â£45 with your discount


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

hmmmm may go for that then but it doesnt seem to have any pockets and id want some, a lot of them seem to be really cheap low quality bags with a brand printed on


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Im at the shop tommorow so i'll take a good look at it, i'll post some more pics up of it in this thread


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Havent had chance to take any pictures today (shop has been ridiculously busy!) but the hayabusa bag has two pockets on the side one small one (big enough to fit handwraps etc in) and a larger one (big enough to fit mma gloves etc in)

Hope that helps mate


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Ive got a Fairtex bag lying about for sale.

Fairtex Kit Bag - Thai Boxing Store

Used twice, cant use it because its too big to carry with me on London tube.

It is big though, still loads of room after gloves, change of clothes, shin guards.

If you want it, PM me, Id let it go for 27 quid delivered (prob cost about 6 quid to del).


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

thats probs too big for me mate, ive only been doing it 6 months so i dont have a ton of stuff to carry about

marc, more pics of the hayabusa bag would be great !

just realised, your only in Liverpool !.......how come i didnt know that lol


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

any pics marc ?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

only the ones on the site for now Hayabusa MMA Gym Gear Bag Pro Mesh ive took a few on my iphone today but my phone is playing up and wont upload them to my photobucket account


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

ok cheers, im not sure at the minute whether it will be too big for me, or whether its got enough pockets

at the minute i take my gloves, anklets, shin guards, hand wraps, mouth guard, and a couple of bottles of lucozade, however on Fridays i do get changed at work as the gym is only over the road so being able to put all my work clothes in would be useful, just dont want a massive bag that i would never fill

someone at the gym brings a Twins bag and its huge, id never ever fill that


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Id say just get a cheap one for agros or somewhere to see how a medium sized one goes.


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

rsp84 said:


> Id say just get a cheap one for agros or somewhere to see how a medium sized one goes.


There is no cool factor in that


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Im back at the shop on Tuesday so i'll get you the measurements of it


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

cheers

its between that one and the new Bad Boy one that Deep Blue sell


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

anywhere to park near your shop marc ?

i really need to get a bag sorted so i might have to come down for a look at the Hayabusa in the flesh


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yes mate you can park right out side the shop, i'll put those pics ive got up here as soon as i get chance they dont show much more than the pics on the site though in all honesty


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

any pics you have mate would be really appreciated


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

here you go mate


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

aha, that doesnt look as massive as i first thought, maybe thats the one hehe

does it have any pockets inside ?.......was hoping it might have something to put a bottle of lucozade in to keep it upright, though its not a huge issue if it hasnt


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ill unzip it when im at the shop tommorow and have a look i'll put the dimensions up too


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks, on another site its listed as 24"x12"x12"


----------

